# backup monitor



## scosie (Mar 3, 2015)

monitor fell into dash,mounts pulled out of dash plate in 2002 42ft monaco dynasty


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum scosie.  What is your question?  Or just letting us know that the monitor fell out and wondering if this is a common problem.  Give us more.


----------

